# Obtaining a drivers license



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone nice to join here. I'm a dual citizen (Filipino/US). Got my citizenship through my parents and just recently acquired a Philippine passport. I plan to stay in the Philippines for a like a year to spend time with family there. I have a current drivers license here in the US and i'm curious how it is nowadays in getting a drivers license there. Can i directly get one from the DMV or do i have to start from scratch? i checked the thread and the latest one i found was 2012 believe. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I used an International Driving Permit issued by the AAA here in the States when I was there. As I remember, the cost was only 15USD as I was and still am a AAA member. I think it was good for one year after the issue date. You have to have a valid Drivers License when applying for the International Permit.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

frmartin_gila is correct. The International Driving permit is good for one year and has to be used with a valid US DL. I used to get it for $20 as a non-AAA member. 

Without the International Driving permit, you can only drive 90 days with the US DL. At which time you can get a PI DL for about 2500p. The PI DL is good for 3 years. They will take a copy of your US DL, you do a piss test, eye exam, they take your picture, pay your $ and you are done. I would get your PI DL at one of the satellite offices away from Manila. It will go a lot quicker, less lines. Also, keep your driver's license original receipt with the DL. If you are ever stopped by the Police and don't have the receipt they consider the license fake.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I remember getting my drivers license was an all day thing, I got there in the morning and recieved my licesnse at closing even though I paid the 100 peso grease money.

I am due this month for renewal so hopefully it won't cost 2,500 pesos and I wonder if the paper work will be less, LTO has modern technology but I don't understand why so much paperwork, wonder where it all it goes? They must burn it, I couldn't imagine a storage spot for the amount of paper they generate.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mccalleyboy,

I just renewed my license today in Olongapo. I had to pay for the eye exam (150p), piss test (320p) and then 518p for my renewal (I had an additional 100p included to change the address on the license). I was in and out in about a half hour. I had a similar experience in Mindanao 3 years ago. they do seem to love the paperwork though...

My first license I paid 2800p and got it in 30 minutes as the initial cost was only around 1500p. So I paid 1300p in grease money for the express service... 

Jon


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

How do you know how much grease money to give? I'm all over paying for convenience but don't want to overpay lol.


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How do you know how much grease money to give? I'm all over paying for convenience but don't want to overpay lol.


same here im curious. Ill go ask my relatives too


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well 30 years ago there was the routine take a day or two price and they'd say but sir to speed things up here's the express service price and you negotiated from there...I assume it's still the same?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Well 30 years ago there was the routine take a day or two price and they'd say but sir to speed things up here's the express service price and you negotiated from there...I assume it's still the same?


That's more or less what you have to do. I only did this about 6 years ago for the initial license. No need for express on renewals as they are very quick...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

A word of caution: do NOT engage a fixer to get your PI drivers license; it will probably be a fake.

When I went to the LTO compound on East Avenue in Quezon City a few years ago to get my PI drivers license, my taxi was mobbed by 8-10 fixers who were all yelling at me "Sir, I get your license! Sir I get your license!". Just ignore them and go into the LTO compound. The fixers arent allowed inside. There is an information booth there who can assist you with what papers you need to convert your US (or whatever) license to a Philippines license.

When you finish everything and get your license, as jon1 said, make sure to keep the computerized receipt with you as its your proof that the license is legit and not a fake.

Good luck!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Fixers have been integrated into the LTO now in Laguna, the fixer sign is gone and these guys have no marking's what so ever and work with the security guards and staff, I was shocked to find that out last month, that's how it works in Pila Laguna, not sure if the other spots also have integrated fixers?

I had to wait 5 hrs because I forgot grease money and at least 20% of the people waiting at the LTO office were fixers, same people called multiple times to pay cashier before they got to me and only one cashier, she took her lunch break while we all sat waiting, other's got up to notify us she was eating by signaling with their hands to mouth.


The emissions guys are even funnier, they don't hide the open corruption in any way, I watched them push into place a Jeep wrangler and take a picture of it with the test checker in the exhaust and engine not running, after the test the emissions guys push started the Jeep and it was a choking smoke nightmare, everybody smiles, LOL.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Mccalleyboy,
> 
> I just renewed my license today in Olongapo. I had to pay for the eye exam (150p), piss test (320p) and then 518p for my renewal (I had an additional 100p included to change the address on the license). I was in and out in about a half hour. I had a similar experience in Mindanao 3 years ago. they do seem to love the paperwork though...
> 
> ...


Jon I got my license renewed today and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I don't understand why it's such a paperwork nightmare and it looks like a double drill, I parked my car and they man? asked me what I needed and I told him I'm here for renewal and next to my car was the drug test spot, I think there's several of them, anyway he told me it's a total of 1,300 peso's, anyway they took my picture, thumb print and urinalysis I paid the 1,300 pesos and then I got my eyes done he kept giving my back my money everybody was switching money around pockets, dang I must have been taken for 300 peso's anyway I had to do this all over again take the picture not thumb print but the signature inside LTO and they ended up issuing another license and they kept the one that was given me by the first office across the street, Does any of this make sense? They did this for others too, they made what looked like a license stapled to the paper and then inside the LTO you do it all over again and pay 400 peso's and you get your final license.

I kept track of my money because I only used the 2,000 peso's and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I guess next time I just go inside and talk with the security guard? and don't let anybody catch my attention, man these guys are so aggressive.

Happy I got my license renewed on a lighter note and didn't have to go through the initial nightmare with my License transfer 3 years ago with all my Passport and Visa copies.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Jon I got my license renewed today and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I don't understand why it's such a paperwork nightmare and it looks like a double drill, I parked my car and they man? asked me what I needed and I told him I'm here for renewal and next to my car was the drug test spot, I think there's several of them, anyway he told me it's a total of 1,300 peso's, anyway they took my picture, thumb print and urinalysis I paid the 1,300 pesos and then I got my eyes done he kept giving my back my money everybody was switching money around pockets, dang I must have been taken for 300 peso's anyway I had to do this all over again take the picture not thumb print but the signature inside LTO and they ended up issuing another license and they kept the one that was given me by the first office across the street, Does any of this make sense? They did this for others too, they made what looked like a license stapled to the paper and then inside the LTO you do it all over again and pay 400 peso's and you get your final license.
> 
> I kept track of my money because I only used the 2,000 peso's and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I guess next time I just go inside and talk with the security guard? and don't let anybody catch my attention, man these guys are so aggressive.
> 
> Happy I got my license renewed on a lighter note and didn't have to go through the initial nightmare with my License transfer 3 years ago with all my Passport and Visa copies.


 It can, depending on location, be a total nightmare. Luckily, here at the SM Mall in Clark Field it is an easy process to renew. Takes a bit of time but no funny stuff involved. Just the fees, pee in the cup etc and out ya go with the new license.

I read an article that effective immediately, there is no more drug test no matter what the jerks at LTO tell you. This is by virtue of a law the president signed on My 30th or 31st. If I could find "legal" confirmation of this I would and will post it here. 

I'll hope for the best but won't hold my breath...


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Jon I got my license renewed today and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I don't understand why it's such a paperwork nightmare and it looks like a double drill, I parked my car and they man? asked me what I needed and I told him I'm here for renewal and next to my car was the drug test spot, I think there's several of them, anyway he told me it's a total of 1,300 peso's, anyway they took my picture, thumb print and urinalysis I paid the 1,300 pesos and then I got my eyes done he kept giving my back my money everybody was switching money around pockets, dang I must have been taken for 300 peso's anyway I had to do this all over again take the picture not thumb print but the signature inside LTO and they ended up issuing another license and they kept the one that was given me by the first office across the street, Does any of this make sense? They did this for others too, they made what looked like a license stapled to the paper and then inside the LTO you do it all over again and pay 400 peso's and you get your final license.
> 
> I kept track of my money because I only used the 2,000 peso's and it cost me 1,300 peso's dang it, I guess next time I just go inside and talk with the security guard? and don't let anybody catch my attention, man these guys are so aggressive.
> 
> Happy I got my license renewed on a lighter note and didn't have to go through the initial nightmare with my License transfer 3 years ago with all my Passport and Visa copies.


It sounds like they took you for about 400p.. At least you are good to go for 3 more years.. Mine cost almost 1000p because they added a 100p fee to change the address on my license.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> All you went through only makes sense IF-----...****. Darn, my computer won't type those words-Hehehe... but you get the idea. It can, depending on location, be a total nightmare. Luckily, here at the SM Mall in Clark Field it is an easy process to renew. Takes a bit of time but no funny stuff involved. Just the fees, pee in the cup etc and out ya go with the new license.
> 
> I read an article that effective immediately, there is no more drug test no matter what the jerks at LTO tell you. This is by virtue of a law the president signed on My 30th or 31st. If I could find "legal" confirmation of this I would and will post it here.
> 
> ...


Gene,

I had heard the same, but look at this Drug tests to continue for now ? LTO | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Jon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fixers*

I can't understand why these offices across the street and on both sides of the Pila Laguna LTO are allowed to flourish? They do exactly what the LTO does only it doesn't seem to count because it has to be done all over again.

I performed a search on this very same LTO branch and the only complaint I found was from a Philippine citizen complaining about the foreigner who was yelling at his kid and he mentioned that he like the fixers? Even though he had to wait for hours.

I also found out there's another very large branch open not to far from here P90 Million LTO facility in Alamino's Laguna, I'm making a road trip next time because it's got to better than the cheesy one I have to deal with yearly, I still haven't been able to get my car stickers for the month of May or any car stickers.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I can't understand why these offices across the street and on both sides of the Pila Laguna LTO are allowed to flourish? They do exactly what the LTO does only it doesn't seem to count because it has to be done all over again.
> 
> I performed a search on this very same LTO branch and the only complaint I found was from a Philippine citizen complaining about the foreigner who was yelling at his kid and he mentioned that he like the fixers? Even though he had to wait for hours.
> 
> I also found out there's another very large branch open not to far from here P90 Million LTO facility in Alamino's Laguna, I'm making a road trip next time because it's got to better than the cheesy one I have to deal with yearly, I still haven't been able to get my car stickers for may or any car stickers.


Typically between Jan-Mar it's a hit or miss on getting your stickers. Just make sure that they stamp the OR "Sticker not available" when you renew. Check back once a month and make sure that they log the sticker number on your OR when you get it. 

If it were me, I wouldn't deal with the fixers at all at the location you are dealing with.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Gene,
> 
> I had heard the same, but look at this Drug tests to continue for now ? LTO | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com
> 
> Jon


I guess I should not be surprised really. As usual things get messed up to the point that no one in govt does or will know quite what to do.
Info I have here is that many of the family members and friends etc of LTO workers own, operate, or work at these drug testing places that just happen to be close to each LTO office. So, with the lack of drug tests guess what? Now all these fine upstanding citizens will be out of work. So the LTO is raising he** and getting the courts involved. I actually thought that maybe, just maybe, there would finally be a policy that would actually make sense and would go smoothly.
Hmmm, guess I've lived here so long that I get that "pagasa" feeling like so many natives here. Ahh well, better luck in another thousand years or so...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cmon...isn't this all part of the "charm" of living in the Philippines? LOL

Whenever I visit I expect nothing to work right so I don't go crazy LOL


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Cmon...isn't this all part of the "charm" of living in the Philippines? LOL
> 
> Whenever I visit I expect nothing to work right so I don't go crazy LOL


Hmmm-I suppose--Hahaha. Actually, the first few years living here it does seem like a charm or quaint. Eventually though life needs to go on in a way that one can actually get things done. At that point, part of the charm starts to wear a little thin and begins to feel like we are living in "Never-Never Land." Hahaha.. Ah well, I guess it gives us old retired bums something to think about right??


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Should be able to, you might need some help on the initial one, they require I think duplicate copies of your passport entrance stamp, Visa, don't forget the urinalysis, eye exam they do all this there.

I would not talk with anyone outside the LTO office, this includes small buildings that take photo's, urinalysis ect.., no matter what they are fixers, there going to hound you all the way into the LTO office, just say nothing, go directly into the LTO and talk with the people who give out the applications they have a desk, if they point you to someone else, do it then because talking with anyone outside the LTO is gonna cost double and you redo the paperwork also, the LTO employee's never question this double paperwork process, they know the scam and it's probably their family members.


Bottom line is go inside the LTO office an enquire bring your passport with you, if you check the short cut below it gives the fee's there not much but if you talk with the wrong people it will cost you way to much, check link below and its' the last entry, foreign conversion license.
SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Should be able to, you might need some help on the initial one, they require I think duplicate copies of your passport entrance stamp, Visa, don't forget the urinalysis, eye exam they do all this there.
> 
> I would not talk with anyone outside the LTO office, this includes small buildings that take photo's, urinalysis ect.., no matter what they are fixers, there going to hound you all the way into the LTO office, just say nothing, go directly into the LTO and talk with the people who give out the applications they have a desk, if they point you to someone else, do it then because talking with anyone outside the LTO is gonna cost double and you redo the paperwork also, the LTO employee's never question this double paperwork process, they know the scam and it's probably their family members.
> 
> ...


No urine test anymore just BP, eye and hearing. Copy of Foreign Driver's License frnt n back and copy of passport info page and visa. BP, eye exam and hearing test done at LTO certified clinic. Make a photocopy of the medical cert as well. Simple.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*no urine test*

Great to hear that the urinalysis has disappeared but blood pressure, I don't remember having to do this but it's been 5 years.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Great to hear that the urinalysis has disappeared but blood pressure, I don't remember having to do this but it's been 5 years.


Same here, glad it has been eliminated just for the sake of time and hassle. Could be other requirements have changed as well, but I also have never had blood pressure taken to get or renew a local license -except an old man at the Clark LTO took my pulse and said my BP was 120/80. What a joke and made it difficult to not laugh as no BP cuff was used.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Same here, glad it has been eliminated just for the sake of time and hassle. Could be other requirements have changed as well, but I also have never had blood pressure taken to get or renew a local license -except an old man at the Clark LTO took my pulse and said my BP was 120/80. What a joke and made it difficult to not laugh as no BP cuff was used.


I read that the drug test was dropped as being redundant now that they passed a DUI law. At the LTO clinic they weighed me, took a bp reading, asked my height, administered a hearing test and eye test. Just took a few minutes (less than 15 as they weren't busy). Cost was P120.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

My wife and I just got our PDL two weeks ago. Went to the local LTO office in Tagaytay around 9 in the morning and had our licenses by 1 in the afternoon. Had an eye test, took height and weight, they said nothing about urine tests. Cost about 680 php for each of us.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

HVACman said:


> My wife and I just got our PDL two weeks ago. Went to the local LTO office in Tagaytay around 9 in the morning and had our licenses by 1 in the afternoon. Had an eye test, took height and weight, they said nothing about urine tests. Cost about 680 php for each of us.


P680? Was that for just the LTO medical? I just did mine about 3+ weeks ago at clinic by our LTO office here in Bacolod City and was only charged P120.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> P680? Was that for just the LTO medical? I just did mine about 3+ weeks ago at clinic by our LTO office here in Bacolod City and was only charged P120.


Don't recall how much add'l the license itself was. The medical took about 15min, getting the photo copies about 10min and the license itself maybe 45min.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

When I got my license they checked my blood pressure by checking my pulse for about 1 or 2 seconds. He then said 80 over 120. When I had to renew my registration they checked the smog without the engine running.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> When I got my license they checked my blood pressure by checking my pulse for about 1 or 2 seconds. He then said 80 over 120. When I had to renew my registration they checked the smog without the engine running.


Amazing,,,, Exact same experience here too. 
Don't get me wrong. I love living here in many ways and would not leave. But some of this stuff goes way beyond amusing as it makes life much more difficult and at times even more dangerous than would normally be most any place else.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*smog check*

The smog check and the blood pressure check for smaller vehicles should just be incorporated into the final price it's such a waste of time and red tape, I have never seen anyone fail the smog check. 

I watched a group of men push a jeep into the smog station, they tested it without running and then they push started and left, lol, I just want to say what a waste of everyone's time.

Also the one cashier and in my area about 100 people waiting, she takes her lunch while you wait also, lol. I tried to address this and the reply was that it was standard.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

overmyer said:


> P680? Was that for just the LTO medical? I just did mine about 3+ weeks ago at clinic by our LTO office here in Bacolod City and was only charged P120.


I believe our eye exams were about P120. The rest of the fees though I'm not sure about...I was just there going through the motions to get it done, my wife handled the transactions. I can say however, we did a 'conversion' license, so maybe that explains the fee structure a bit more.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

HVACman said:


> I believe our eye exams were about P120. The rest of the fees though I'm not sure about...I was just there going through the motions to get it done, my wife handled the transactions. I can say however, we did a 'conversion' license, so maybe that explains the fee structure a bit more.


That sounds right for the whole thing!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The smog check and the blood pressure check for smaller vehicles should just be incorporated into the final price it's such a waste of time and red tape, I have never seen anyone fail the smog check.
> 
> I watched a group of men push a jeep into the smog station, they tested it without running and then they push started and left, lol, I just want to say what a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Also the one cashier and in my area about 100 people waiting, she takes her lunch while you wait also, lol. I tried to address this and the reply was that it was standard.


The LTO in Olongapo is pretty much by the book for the DL. They did take my blood pressure with a standard cuff device (not sure if it actually worked or not other than pumping up). One funny thing, my eye test result was 20/20 even though I have 25/35 vision (I wasn't wearing my glasses).

I do know that for a small "fee" you can bypass the smog test.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> The LTO in Olongapo is pretty much by the book for the DL. They did take my blood pressure with a standard cuff device (not sure if it actually worked or not other than pumping up). One funny thing, my eye test result was 20/20 even though I have 25/35 vision (I wasn't wearing my glasses).
> 
> I do know that for a small "fee" you can bypass the smog test.


The emissions test in Washington Srate is a joke anyway as well. If you fail it, you just show a receipt from "an approved" repair shop showing you paid $150 trying to fix your car's problem and they pass you whether its fixed or not! Just a bigger bribe is all!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*License fee's*



HVACman said:


> I believe our eye exams were about P120. The rest of the fees though I'm not sure about...I was just there going through the motions to get it done, my wife handled the transactions. I can say however, we did a 'conversion' license, so maybe that explains the fee structure a bit more.


The initial conversion is much higher, I just had mine renewed and it should have only cost me around 900 Peso's but I get tricked by the fixers in my more remote area, I have been told that larger cities or malls seem to have a better LTO system in place.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> The initial conversion is much higher, I just had mine renewed and it should have only cost me around 900 Peso's but I get tricked by the fixers in my more remote area, I have been told that larger cities or malls seem to have a better LTO system in place.


I remember getting my first drivers license here back in 1998. I was in Masbate Province and was an extremely remote area with few people compared to Manila etc. I did what was termed a "Courtesy Exchange" for my then current US license. There was no written or road test, No medical or drug testing. Just a simple exchange and total cost was under P200.00
Can't complain as all went well and the price was right. No fixers there either. Granted that was a few years ago. But seems what we pay depends on where we go to have it done to a degree. Living here in Central Luzon now, we just go to the mall offices of the LTO to have the renewal done each time. Usually it's quite time consuming but who cares? We're retired and the mall is air conditioned with good restaurants as well.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> I remember getting my first drivers license here back in 1998. I was in Masbate Province and was an extremely remote area with few people compared to Manila etc. I did what was termed a "Courtesy Exchange" for my then current US license. There was no written or road test, No medical or drug testing. Just a simple exchange and total cost was under P200.00
> Can't complain as all went well and the price was right. No fixers there either. Granted that was a few years ago. But seems what we pay depends on where we go to have it done to a degree. Living here in Central Luzon now, we just go to the mall offices of the LTO to have the renewal done each time. Usually it's quite time consuming but who cares? We're retired and the mall is air conditioned with good restaurants as well.


No need to use the "fixers", they're just there to rip you off!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The fixers and the actual LTO compound are hard to define and not defined in my area... I have found that I need to go directly into the LTO branch and let an actual employee of the office direct me to the correct people this includes outside the compound (functions outside the compound) with an escort by them.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

FYI an international licenses is considered a foreign licenses here in the Philippines it is only good for 90 days just like your US licenses. I know this because I had an accident on my International Licenses, I have been in PI for 7 months. The PNP and my insurance company both acknowledged this I tried to confirm with LTO but could not.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow crazy, what kind of troubles are you in? Are you okay?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> FYI an international licenses is considered a foreign licenses here in the Philippines it is only good for 90 days just like your US licenses. I know this because I had an accident on my International Licenses, I have been in PI for 7 months. The PNP and my insurance company both acknowledged this I tried to confirm with LTO but could not.


That's something I didn't know and good that you posted for others to see that may be using an Int license. Must be one of those fine print details we only learn of when it's too late. Did the PNP impound your drivers license like they usually do after an accident?


Gene


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> That's something I didn't know and good that you posted for others to see that may be using an Int license. Must be one of those fine print details we only learn of when it's too late. Did the PNP impound your drivers license like they usually do after an accident?
> 
> 
> Gene


Gene no they only recommended I get a PI Licenses. So until that happens I hired a driver.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Gene no they only recommended I get a PI Licenses. So until that happens I hired a driver.


That's good that you got lucky. They will usually pull your license and makes it a bit more difficult getting things straightened out. Any way, now you know.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Bad news for those living in Region 7 (****** Oriental, Cebu, etc).
It seems a certain citizen filed a civil case, with the Region 7 court, against the Philippine Government. He is seeking to overturn the June memoranfum that suspended drug testing or new and renewal driver's licenses. The RTC in Toleo City, Cebu has ordered the Region 7 LTO to continue requiring the drug tests until the civil case has been decided. LTO is complying and is resuming the requirement but ONLY in Region 7.
Drivers have an added complication in that a lot of the drug testing facilities closed up back in June when the LTO stopped requiring the test.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LTO Drug testing for ?*



overmyer said:


> Bad news for those living in Region 7 (****** Oriental, Cebu, etc).
> It seems a certain citizen filed a civil case, with the Region 7 court, against the Philippine Government. He is seeking to overturn the June memoranfum that suspended drug testing or new and renewal driver's licenses. The RTC in Toleo City, Cebu has ordered the Region 7 LTO to continue requiring the drug tests until the civil case has been decided. LTO is complying and is resuming the requirement but ONLY in Region 7.
> Drivers have an added complication in that a lot of the drug testing facilities closed up back in June when the LTO stopped requiring the test.



Citizen with money and he wants to keep it? Possibly he employee's fixers and it's his main source of income, how could he possibly care about drug testing...trouble is that only .07% of the people who were tested for drugs pop positive and the main reason the test was done away with, drug testing was deemed useless to the customer and a burdensome charge the cost never went away I wish they could keep the same charges but get rid of redundancies and make it faster process in some area's but it seems they won't accept change I know this feeling in my area it's just as agonizing for me anytime I need to utilize the LTO branch here for those that have no problems and its a quick process your very blessed.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> frmartin_gila is correct. The International Driving permit is good for one year and has to be used with a valid US DL. I used to get it for $20 as a non-AAA member.
> 
> Without the International Driving permit, you can only drive 90 days with the US DL. At which time you can get a PI DL for about 2500p. The PI DL is good for 3 years. They will take a copy of your US DL, you do a piss test, eye exam, they take your picture, pay your $ and you are done. I would get your PI DL at one of the satellite offices away from Manila. It will go a lot quicker, less lines. Also, keep your driver's license original receipt with the DL. If you are ever stopped by the Police and don't have the receipt they consider the license fake.



ace587, both jon1 and fmartin_gila fmartin_gila are correct.

From my local AAA in the US, getting the Int'l license was quick and painless, got a small booklet endorsing same classes for Int'l as my local license. Class 3, Class 5, Motorcycle, etc.

btw, sorry, habitual bettor/card player. You with a 5,7,8 gonna' bet that hand? 
...yeah, yeah, 1987 something or other. can't help doing the math <g>


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Citizen with money and he wants to keep it? Possibly he employee's fixers and it's his main source of income, how could he possibly care about drug testing...trouble is that only .07% of the people who were tested for drugs pop positive and the main reason the test was done away with, drug testing was deemed useless to the customer and a burdensome charge the cost never went away I wish they could keep the same charges but get rid of redundancies and make it faster process in some area's but it seems they won't accept change I know this feeling in my area it's just as agonizing for me anytime I need to utilize the LTO branch here for those that have no problems and its a quick process your very blessed.


Or maybe owns or represents a chain of drug testing sites!


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

*Whatever you do, wear longs and shoes!*

On 7/4/2015 I went to San Fernando LTO to convert my UK driving licence to a PI driving license; what a palaver!
My friendly trike driver picked me up in Angeles City at 0815, and we arrived at the San Fernando LTO at 0925, when I completed the majority of the paperwork; (it's well worthwhile to download the application form from the government website, and don't forget to take original documents as well as your photocopies).
Then I had to go to the LTO Clinic where I paid ₱100 for a “medical”; I was asked if I was married, I said no, the "doctor" scrawled a letter S on the form. Medical completed; there is no longer a drug test!
At 1040 I was called to Window 2 where my digital photo and digital signature were taken. Then at 1115 I was called to Window 5 - where my digital photo and digital signature were taken! Shortly after that I was called to Window 8 where I was billed ₱168 for the driving licence application and computer fees. From Window 8 I was sent to the examination room, where I was told that I was not properly dressed, and that I had to wear long trousers and shoes. I ended up hiring a filthy pair of longs for ₱20 from a local café, and borrowing my friendly trike-driver's shoes!
I returned to the examination room at 1150, and was out again at 1152; the “examination” was an eye test, which was accomplished when the woman said “Read out Question 5a.” Test passed!
Then I had to hang around for two hours, only to be called back to Window 8, where I paid a further ₱518. Yet another hour, and on to Window 7, where I eventually received a receipt for the ₱518 which stands in lieu of the driving licence proper; there is no plastic on which to print the pukka gen items, allegedly because a corrupt LTO official gambled away the relevant budget!
I was told that I could pick up the driving license proper in three months, but there were people there who had waited for three months and their licenses still were not ready!
My first mistake was to go to the LTO immediately after a public holiday (Easter), because there were about 350 applicants that morning, and in fact the staff cut off any further applicants at 1050! I got back to Angeles at 1700.
I should have delayed my application, but my visa expires soon; and if your passport does not show that you have a minimum of thirty days in the country you cannot have a license.
The second mistake was wearing shorts and flipflops!
Fortunately I shall be able to renew my license at SM Clark, which is within walking distance of home!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Darby Allen said:


> On 7/4/2015 I went to San Fernando LTO to convert my UK driving licence to a PI driving license; what a palaver!
> My friendly trike driver picked me up in Angeles City at 0815, and we arrived at the San Fernando LTO at 0925, when I completed the majority of the paperwork; (it's well worthwhile to download the application form from the government website, and don't forget to take original documents as well as your photocopies).
> Then I had to go to the LTO Clinic where I paid ₱100 for a “medical”; I was asked if I was married, I said no, the "doctor" scrawled a letter S on the form. Medical completed; there is no longer a drug test!
> At 1040 I was called to Window 2 where my digital photo and digital signature were taken. Then at 1115 I was called to Window 5 - where my digital photo and digital signature were taken! Shortly after that I was called to Window 8 where I was billed ₱168 for the driving licence application and computer fees. From Window 8 I was sent to the examination room, where I was told that I was not properly dressed, and that I had to wear long trousers and shoes. I ended up hiring a filthy pair of longs for ₱20 from a local café, and borrowing my friendly trike-driver's shoes!
> ...


I had mine done that way 12 years ago, also at the San Fernando office. Even then it took me from 8am till 6pm to get it all done. 
Its the same story for almost anyone using that office. It's like a nightmare from a reject Three Stooges movie.
Good part is though that now when you renew each time, By doing it at SM, if you are there when the mall opens at 10am, you'll be done in an hour or less.
Lots of good things about living here but also frustrating as h*ll living in a place where the clocks run backwards..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ace587 said:


> Hello everyone nice to join here. I'm a dual citizen (Filipino/US). Got my citizenship through my parents and just recently acquired a Philippine passport. I plan to stay in the Philippines for a like a year to spend time with family there. I have a current drivers license here in the US and i'm curious how it is nowadays in getting a drivers license there. Can i directly get one from the DMV or do i have to start from scratch? i checked the thread and the latest one i found was 2012 believe. Thanks in advance!


Wow, 5 pages of replies, many deviated from the original post. I wonder why this thread wasn't locked like the Baguio question was? Oh well. 

Here you go ACE Drivers Licensing


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*One Cashier and 300 people*



Darby Allen said:


> On 7/4/2015 I went to San Fernando LTO to convert my UK driving licence to a PI driving license; what a palaver!
> My friendly trike driver picked me up in Angeles City at 0815, and we arrived at the San Fernando LTO at 0925, when I completed the majority of the paperwork; (it's well worthwhile to download the application form from the government website, and don't forget to take original documents as well as your photocopies).
> Then I had to go to the LTO Clinic where I paid ₱100 for a “medical”; I was asked if I was married, I said no, the "doctor" scrawled a letter S on the form. Medical completed; there is no longer a drug test!
> At 1040 I was called to Window 2 where my digital photo and digital signature were taken. Then at 1115 I was called to Window 5 - where my digital photo and digital signature were taken! Shortly after that I was called to Window 8 where I was billed ₱168 for the driving licence application and computer fees. From Window 8 I was sent to the examination room, where I was told that I was not properly dressed, and that I had to wear long trousers and shoes. I ended up hiring a filthy pair of longs for ₱20 from a local café, and borrowing my friendly trike-driver's shoes!
> ...


So did they only have one cashier at the San Fernando LTO? LOL... 300 people waiting and those that paid for express, maybe 100 people "Hint-hint-wink-wink" and don't forget those fixers who get up several times to pay, did you notice that? The same person gets up to pay the cashier a dozen times.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

Darby Allen said:


> On 7/4/2015 I went to San Fernando LTO to convert my UK driving licence to a PI driving license; what a palaver!


I have yet to receive my driving licence! It was due for collection in July, but when I got to San Fernando I was told to try again in October, and given a number to phone. It is now December, and I've never been able to get through on the phone. I left a message on the LTO website some weeks ago, but have not had the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Darby Allen said:


> I have yet to receive my driving licence! It was due for collection in July, but when I got to San Fernando I was told to try again in October, and given a number to phone. It is now December, and I've never been able to get through on the phone. I left a message on the LTO website some weeks ago, but have not had the courtesy of a reply.


Strange that it would take so very long. Hopefully you won't have to "donate" to a supervisor's private fund but sometimes the LTO works that way..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dial the office/department store*



Darby Allen said:


> I have yet to receive my driving licence! It was due for collection in July, but when I got to San Fernando I was told to try again in October, and given a number to phone. It is now December, and I've never been able to get through on the phone. I left a message on the LTO website some weeks ago, but have not had the courtesy of a reply.


Lol... Don't waste your dime calling any government office or store because there's no staff to handle those calls, so I'm not sure why they leave a phone number but they do leave phone numbers. 

Hurry up and wait, and keep your receipts...Lol, nothing works here and sometimes that can work to your advantage, next time try to get a certified helper (ask LTO staff) and let them do the walking and stress but then again Jetlag has a good plan and use the SM mall next time.

The LTO office I deal with sounds the same only worse if you can imagine that, I no longer deal with them, I'll pay somebody to do it because it's beyond nutty.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Jetlag has a good plan and use the SM mall next time.


I shall go to SM Clark in the future, but only renewals may be obtained there; my earlier business was to convert my UK licence to a local one.

Does any member know if the card shortage at San Fernando (Angeles) has been overcome? There's no point in going back until it has.
:fingerscrossed:


----------

